#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Diazepam und Alkohol >

## Angelina

Hallo, 
bin gerade beim Entzug von Diazepam. War bei 40 Tropfen (20mg) pro Tag und bin nun bei der Hälfte angelangt. Leider wird der Drang nach diesen Tropfen immer stärker und nun habe ich zusätzlich mit Alkohol angefangen, der die Wirkung etwas verstärken soll, damit ich nicht rückfällig werde. Nun weiß ich aber nicht, wie der Alkohol bei Valium wirkt. Vom Alkohol wird man ja nicht so schnell abhängig und sobald ich von dem Valium clean bin, möchte ich auch den Alkohol wieder lassen. Kann mir da jemand einen Rat geben, wie ich es auch anders lösen könnte? 
LG 
Angelina

----------


## dreamchaser

Wie entziehst du denn :Huh?: ?? Ambulant??
ich rate dir dringend vom Gebrauch von Alkohol in Zusammenhang mit Diazepam ab, da es durch eine Verstärkung der Wirkung u.a. zu einer Atemdepression führen kann, d.h. du atmest nicht mehr richtig. Dann mach lieber einen stationären Entzug, wo dir ärztlich geholfen werden kann in solchen Situationen. Denn auch der Gebrauch von Alkohol ist schädlich und erzeugt eine Abhängigkeit, d.h. du rutscht gerade von einer in die andere Abhängigkeit (auch wenn du es jetzt noch nicht siehst).

----------


## Angelina

Danke für die Antwort, das habe ich wirklich nicht gewußt.
Ja, ich entziehe ambulant und bevor ich wieder rückfällig werde, dachte ich, es wäre vielleicht besser wenn ich kurzfrist die Wirkung mal mit Alkohol erhöhe, um diesen furchtbaren Drang nach mehr Valium zu umgehen. Ich möchte das auch nicht täglich so machen, aber eben als "Feuerwehr" benutzen, bevor ich den Entzug gefährde. Ich möchte es vermeiden, einen stationären Entzug zu machen und habe einen Arzt und Drogenberater gefunden, der das ganze überwacht. 
Wie schnell wird man denn vom Alkohol abhängig?
LG
Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie lange bist du den schon abhänig?

----------


## Angelina

Seit ca. 3/4 Jahr nehme ich nun dieses Diazepam und ende August habe ich gemerkt, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann. Es war mühsam, aber ich habe einen Arzt und einen Drogenberater gefunden, die mit mir den Entzug ambulant durchführen. Allerdings mit der Bedingung, dass es genauso läuft, wie sie mir das vorgeben, ansonsten muss ich in eine stationäre Klinik.
Je weniger ich nun von den Tropfen nehme, desto stärker wird der Drang danach und deshalb habe ich nach einem Ausweg gesucht.  
LG 
Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie hast du den die Tropfen genommen?
Alle auf einmal oder über den Tag verteilt?
Warum hast du damit überhaupt angefangen?
Woher hast du den immer wieder welche bekommen?

----------


## dreamchaser

Du hast die Auflage den Entzug nach deren Massgaben zu machen - und da war bestimmt kein Alkoholkonsum vorgesehen. Der Zeitraum der Sucht ist völlig irrelevant für die Therapie - denn Sucht ist Sucht, und hier gelten bestimmte Kriterien, die eine Sucht definieren. Und ein Entzug ist eine langwierige Sache, egal wie lange die Sucht bestand.
Natürlich wird man nicht vom ersten Schluck Alkohol süchtig, aber wenn du deine jetzige Sucht umlenkst in Alkohol, dann ist die Gefahr sehr sehr hoch, dass daraus eine Sucht entsteht (ein Ersatz für das Valium). Und damit ist dir nicht geholfen.
Bitte wende dich umgehend an deinen zuständigen Arzt und erzähle ihm von deinem Vorgehen. Und wenn alle Stricke reissen, dann musst du eben doch in einen stationären Entzug.

----------


## Angelina

Also, am Anfang habe ich das Diazepam sehr viel auf den Tag verteilt genommen, aber da hatte ich irgendwann keinen Durchblick mehr, wieviel ich überhaupt nehme. Inzwischen nehme ich die Tropfen 3x am Tag und schreibe mir das auch immer auf einen Zettel, damit ich nicht wieder eine doppelte Dosis nehme, was alles schon vorkam. Ich kann mir einfach nichts mehr merken.
Ich hatte damit angefangen, weil ich mich total überfordert fühlte mit Familie, Job und Haushalt. Ich litt sehr unter Angstzuständen und konnte nicht mehr funktionieren. Mein Hausarzt hat mir das Valium dann ohne weiteres verschrieben.  
Natürlich ist das eigentlich beim Entzug nicht vorgesehen, dass ich in den Alkohol flüchte, aber ich wußte mir keinen anderen Rat mehr und da ich keine Ahnung habe, welche Auswirkungen das hat, habe ich hier um Rat gefragt. Ich weiß, dass es nur sehr wenige Ärzte gibt, die sich auf einen ambulanten Entzug überhaupt einlassen. Das möchte ich jetzt nicht auf´s Spiel setzen und werde alles versuchen, damit ich keinen Alkohol mehr zusätzlich nehme. Sagen darf ich dem Arzt diesen Ausrutscher allerdings nicht, sonst bricht er den ambulanten Entzug gleich ab und das will ich jetzt nicht riskieren.  
LG Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Werden den deine Probleme dir zur Sucht geführt haben während der Therapie beleuchtet?
Wird versucht das du dagegen an kommen kannst, ohne das du ein Hilfsmittel wie z.B. Valium brauchst? 
Hast du mal versucht dich mit etwas anderem abzulenken?

----------


## Angelina

Ich bin jede Woche bei dem Arzt, aber nur um mich mal kurz sehen zu lassen. Dann habe ich einen Drogenberater, zu dem ich jede Woche gehen muss und eine Therapeutin, die mich ein wenig unterstützt. Aber dieser Drang ist halt nicht immer dann da, wenn ich gerade bei denen bin, sondern wenn ich mich zuhause wieder etwas überfordert fühle oder wenn meine Kräfte schwinden, ich aber weiter funktionieren muss. Ich bin zur Zeit so eingespannt mit Terminen für meinen Sohn und für mich, dass ich mich eigentlich gar nicht mehr ablenken kann.  
LG Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na ich hoffe das du du die Therapie erfolgreich abschließen kannst. 
Ich weiß von einem Kollegen der mit Alkohol rückfällig wurde das es wichtig ist sich Zeit für sich zu nehmen *und* sich etwas zu suchen was einem Spaß macht.
Er treibt Sport und macht Puzzel...

----------


## Angelina

Danke, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja doch noch, davon wegzukommen. Ich bin jedenfalls gewarnt, dass der Alkohol mit dem Diazepam nicht ganz ungefählich ist. Vielleicht hält mich das dann davon ab, dass ich es so weitermache. 
LG Angelina

----------

